# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  pomozite u nabrajanju - koje rijeci ili pojmove povezujete s rodom

## ivarica

treba mi za nesto  :Smile: 

da su kratke, jedna ili dvije rijeci, iznimno tri

tipa

dojenje
trudnoca
roditeljstvo
autosjedalice
porod
neplodnost
potpomognuta oplodnja
radionice
forum
udruga
podrška
porod kod kuće
prava roditelja
rodilišta
savjetnice
bebe


itd

još pedesetak  :Smile:

----------


## zasad skulirana

SOS telefon
volontiranje
informiranje
dohrana (tablica)
monitoring
platnene pelene

----------


## ivarica

pliz kopirajte ovo od ranije i pazite da se ne ponavlja

dojenje
trudnoca
roditeljstvo
autosjedalice
porod
neplodnost
potpomognuta oplodnja
radionice
forum
udruga
podrška
porod kod kuće
prava roditelja
rodilišta
savjetnice
bebe
SOS telefon
volontiranje
informiranje
monitoring
platnene pelene
Rodina pusa




(makla sam dohranu, ne pase mi)

----------


## rossa

dojenje
trudnoca
roditeljstvo
autosjedalice
porod
neplodnost
potpomognuta oplodnja
radionice
forum
udruga
podrška
porod kod kuće
prava roditelja
rodilišta
savjetnice
bebe
SOS telefon
volontiranje
informiranje
monitoring
platnene pelene
Rodina pusa
prava djeteta

----------


## ivarica

monitoring isto treba maknuti jer monitoring moze biti bilo cega

----------


## emily

micem monitoring i dodajem aktivizam

dojenje
trudnoca
roditeljstvo
autosjedalice
porod
neplodnost
potpomognuta oplodnja
radionice
forum
udruga
podrška
porod kod kuće
prava roditelja
rodilišta
savjetnice
bebe
SOS telefon
volontiranje
informiranje
platnene pelene
Rodina pusa
prava djeteta 
aktivizam

----------


## Kosjenka

zašto ne dohrana. Meni osobno je više značila dohrana nego dojenje. Ok dojenje mi je išlo samo po sebi, ali da nije bilo rode djeca bi mi po patronažnama i pedijatrici od četvrtog mjeseca žvakala hranu iz staklenki.
dojenje
trudnoca
roditeljstvo
autosjedalice
porod
neplodnost
potpomognuta oplodnja
radionice
forum
udruga
podrška
porod kod kuće
prava roditelja
rodilišta
savjetnice
bebe
SOS telefon
volontiranje
informiranje
platnene pelene
Rodina pusa
prava djeteta 
aktivizam
platneni ulošci

----------


## makita

dojenje
trudnoca
roditeljstvo
autosjedalice
porod
neplodnost
potpomognuta oplodnja
radionice
forum
udruga
podrška
porod kod kuće
prava roditelja
rodilišta
savjetnice
bebe
SOS telefon
volontiranje
informiranje
platnene pelene
Rodina pusa
prava djeteta 
aktivizam
platneni ulošci

Možda slijedeće sve spada pod forumarenje, ali eto...
povezujuće roditeljstvo
meni je mnogo značilo

može i "pozeleni u praksi" o smanjenju detergenata i dr. kemikalija u kućanstvu

----------


## ivarica

Moze i osjecaji neki...

Dohrana ne jer sam ono ranije nabrajala projekt

----------


## ivarica

Nabrajajte pliz do pet. Treba mi danas za jednu vjezbu

----------


## Balarosa

dojenje
trudnoca
roditeljstvo
autosjedalice
porod
neplodnost
potpomognuta oplodnja
radionice
forum
udruga
podrška
porod kod kuće
prava roditelja
rodilišta
savjetnice
bebe
SOS telefon
volontiranje
informiranje
platnene pelene
Rodina pusa
prava djeteta 
aktivizam
platneni ulošci
povezujuće roditeljstvo
 "pozeleni u praksi" 
dijete
zdravo djetinjstvo
sigurnost

----------


## Bubica

dojenje
trudnoca
roditeljstvo
autosjedalice
porod
neplodnost
potpomognuta oplodnja
radionice
forum
udruga
podrška
porod kod kuće
prava roditelja
rodilišta
savjetnice
bebe
SOS telefon
volontiranje
informiranje
platnene pelene
Rodina pusa
prava djeteta 
aktivizam
platneni ulošci
povezujuće roditeljstvo
 "pozeleni u praksi" 
dijete
zdravo djetinjstvo
sigurnost
proaktivnost
društvena odgovornost
volonterizam
prevencija
edukacija
senzibilizacija
hrabrost
odlučnost
kreativnost
motiviranje i mobiliziranje

----------


## ivarica

hvala zene
ajmo jos, popodnevna sihta

----------


## Beti3

dojenje
trudnoca
roditeljstvo
autosjedalice
porod
neplodnost
potpomognuta oplodnja
radionice
forum
udruga
podrška
porod kod kuće
prava roditelja
rodilišta
savjetnice
bebe
SOS telefon
volontiranje
informiranje
platnene pelene
Rodina pusa
prava djeteta 
aktivizam
platneni ulošci
povezujuće roditeljstvo
 "pozeleni u praksi" 
dijete
zdravo djetinjstvo
sigurnost
proaktivnost
društvena odgovornost
volonterizam
prevencija
edukacija
senzibilizacija
hrabrost
odlučnost
kreativnost
motiviranje i mobiliziranje

suosjećajnost
pristojnost
prihvaćanje
posvajanje
pravna podrška

----------

